# Clipper



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay I would like some advice on a great pair of clippers. I always take Zoe to the groomer but I am considering doing it myself....I might butcher her the first few times but we will learn together. I would like some advice on a great pair of clippers. Thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I know there were previous threads on this subject, but if you want a great one, I would go with Laube. Here's the website for the manufacturer.

http://www.kimlaubeco.com/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ll different kinds of clippers. Oster is a good choice. Check out this thread

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213&highlight=grooming


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the Andis AGC Professional 2 Speeds. New Groomer Here! I love it! I have to get use to taking the blade off the trimmer, I found it very difficult until I gave the clipper to my dh and told him...."There has got to be an easier way for me to get this blade off this trimmer..." He just popped the blade off without problems! Putting a blade on the clipper is very easy. 

Started trimming Dexter on the High Speed (which by the way, is the switch that moves up); I did not realize it, and had no problems. 

I have the Oster Combs in all sizes and they fit wonderful. 

I wish Dexter's hair would grow....so, I can use the clipper again.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I also use the Andis AGC Super 2 Speeds and really like it!
I used to use the cordless Super AGR but the rechargeable batteries would wear out quickly and were really expensive...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure they're all great. I love the Laube's I bought though. You can tell they're super high quality (thanks for the recommendation Julia).


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm also interested in purchasing a clipper in attempt to do my own grooming and was interested in the Andis. I noticed there are a few difference models for the *Andis AGC clippers.* -> Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper (Up to 4400SPM) and #22340, AGC 2-speed professional animal clipper (2700/3400 SPM) . I have a Havanese and a Shih Tzu and my Havanese has a very thick curly coat. Any suggestions on which you think would be better?
I also wanted to mention that I'm a lurker on this forum and find this forum fabulous and very informative. 
Thanks.


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone use a clip comb on the 10'BLADE..HAS ANYONE USE A 2" CLIP COMB ON THE BLADE?


----------



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

wHAT IS THE BEST FOOD TO FEED MY LITTLE AGILITY IN TRAINING BOY, BANDIT?:amen:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Karyn said:


> Does anyone use a clip comb on the 10'BLADE..HAS ANYONE USE A 2" CLIP COMB ON THE BLADE?


I use a #40 with my combs and it cuts really good. You might want to start another thread on the food request with agility.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

WhatsinAname said:


> Hi All,
> I'm also interested in purchasing a clipper in attempt to do my own grooming and was interested in the Andis. I noticed there are a few difference models for the *Andis AGC clippers.* -> Andis UltraEdge AGC Super 2-Speed Animal Clipper (Up to 4400SPM) and #22340, *AGC 2-speed professional animal clipper (2700/3400 SPM)* . I have a Havanese and a Shih Tzu and my Havanese has a very thick curly coat. Any suggestions on which you think would be better?
> I also wanted to mention that I'm a lurker on this forum and find this forum fabulous and very informative.
> Thanks.


I use the Andis AGC 2 Speed Professional Animal Clipper and love it.

Thanks for coming out into the forum! We love new people and pictures of pups!


----------

